# Got my new Killer Magnum 200-R today.



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

This is one great power supply for normal power. It does allow remote connectivity as well, but I do not use remote yet. 

Here is a pic.

http://pj-pjphotos.blogspot.com/201...ar-12.html

Pj


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real beast, PJ.. Should work like a champ for many years.... Bridgewerks is good stuff..


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a Great Power pack, You will be please with it for sure.









J.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that makes my Magnum 15-SR look little.Good choice









The power pack is probably the best investment I ever made for my track power stuff.
Picked up my Magnum 15 from Ron Senek almost 3 years ago and still loving it.

Remote would a nice addition. Someday....

Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did it set you back? 

Greg


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

I am sure I may have got it cheaper but brand new all of places I look were all within 10 bucks. It was $629 plus $40 shipping which I got $20 off as they thought they had it in stock so it was shipped directly from manufacture. 

Pj


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

That's the exact model my dealer has in stock, looking at grabbing one myself!


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Well again, I am a rookie at G Gauge, but I will say it is the greatest controller I have ever had. When I say that I have only had 2 in G Gauge but in HO I have and have had a bunch and this baby is so smooth and I love the momentum switch. The trains just run so well and I know my layouts are small compared to what i have seen in pictures and UTUBE but I bet it would handle a fairly large setup if connected well without a bunch of jumpers. But again do not take my recommendation as it is a lot of $$ and there certainly could be better out there. 

Pj


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These are great DC throttles. Did you consider DCC.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Treeman,

Yes I did at first as I read of all the cool things it does, but I am far below that level in knowledge and layout that when I went to price engines, controllers, and all of the other goodies I said best to hold off. My track layouts are very easy and small as I want to get into the hobby of Garden Gauge a little at a time. Most of the mags, books, and web advice is against the way I am taking this on, but since I look at this as a hobby and enjoy the work in some cases more than just watching the trains go by I figured I can wade into the water versus dive in head first with out knowing what is below the surface.  

Pj


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj:

Several good choices. Bridgewerks power supplies are excellent. I have three. In my opinion you have made a good choice in starting with straight DC track power. It is the easiest and you can always upgrade when and if you need too. I have been in Garden Railroading for 30 years and my layouts have always been straight DC. I now have three engines set up with battery. This is so that I can run as a guest on layouts that do not have track power. For me DCC does not offer anything that I need . I usually run one engine and train at a time. If I double or triple head a train, the engines are matched so that they all have the same motors and gearing, such as USAt F3AB, or ABA. 

You have a great power supply you can run two separate loops. If you want remote control Bridgewerks has a remote control unit UR-15 which is placed between the power supply and the track. There is a key fob that lets you control stop/start, speed and direction. In my opinion the range of the remote is excellent. I can control the train from inside the house. 

Start simple, there is plenty of time to get into different power options. Look before you leap. 

There must be a Garden Railway club in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Make contact with them, attend their meetings and open houses. See what others have done. No need to repeat everyone else's mistakes. Find some new ones. 

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I asked about DCC because you could have a good system for around $600. I agree that it is not for everyone. If you want to run one train at a time on one track you may not want to go with it. It is good to decide if you want to stay with track power before investing a lot in control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to change anyone's mind either but you can get a wireless remote control DCC system with 10 amps for that money and then away you go. But if you want the "Cadillac" of DC power supplies that's what you have. One thing that people should know is that Bridgewerks does NOT recommend their supplies for DCC. This is a result that when they are lightly loaded the track voltage can go to 35 volts and beyond... this can destroy electronics. 

But if you run regular DC locos, then the motor is connected across the rails, and will pull this voltage down to normal right away before things get damaged. 

It's good to know this, because several Bridgewerks owners have been very disappointed when they wanted to move to DCC. Also, based on the voltage tolerance of the Aristo Revolution, I would not recommend using that system from a Bridgewerks. 

Again, not wanting to be a downer, but if you are investing in a $600 DC power supply, you should know any limitations up front. 

Greg


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

All, 

Does anyone know where on line I can get a more detailed manual on the Magnum 200-R. The little white paper sheets that came with it does not provide much detail at all. What I found funny is that the white paper said to use slider type track connectors for area where track temps can get to freezing or over 100 degrees but it mentions nothing about the min/max operating abient temps for the power unit itself. Here in Texas it can get well into 105+ and there is no area where I can keep it in the shade full time unless I put it on my deck with very long track wires which seems a bit off to me. 

Pj


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh and it does not say if when done running the trains is it best to let fan run for awhile or just shut it down. 

Pj


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pjhinde on 15 Mar 2013 08:14 AM 
All, 

Does anyone know where on line I can get a more detailed manual on the Magnum 200-R. The little white paper sheets that came with it does not provide much detail at all. What I found funny is that the white paper said to use slider type track connectors for area where track temps can get to freezing or over 100 degrees but it mentions nothing about the min/max operating abient temps for the power unit itself. Here in Texas it can get well into 105+ and there is no area where I can keep it in the shade full time unless I put it on my deck with very long track wires which seems a bit off to me. 

Pj Pj,

I know a person out here who has one of the LARGE Magnums. He used to be a member here many years ago and his health has been a problem. I can ask him if he has the paperwork. The only thing is that I believe he has the larger 20 amp controller, not the 15 amp you have. I put a call in to him this morning. No answer yet.









EDIT: He just called. He has 5 Bridgewerks and NO manuals. These were purchased about 12 years ago.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

. Pj,

I know a person out here who has one of the LARGE Magnums. He used to be a member here many years ago and his health has been a problem. I can ask him if he has the paperwork. The only thing is that I believe he has the larger 20 amp controller, not the 15 amp you have. I put a call in to him this morning. No answer yet.









Gary,

Thanks, I even went to the manufacture's web site and they did not have anything on it. The only way to contact them is via phone so depending on what you find via you contact I might give them a call. So for that user with the health problems, I hope he is indeed better. 

Pj


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Pjhinde on 15 Mar 2013 08:14 AM 
All, 

Does anyone know where on line I can get a more detailed manual on the Magnum 200-R. The little white paper sheets that came with it does not provide much detail at all. What I found funny is that the white paper said to use slider type track connectors for area where track temps can get to freezing or over 100 degrees but it mentions nothing about the min/max operating abient temps for the power unit itself. Here in Texas it can get well into 105+ and there is no area where I can keep it in the shade full time unless I put it on my deck with very long track wires which seems a bit off to me. 

Pj 
I will be picking mine up next Friday from my local dealer (MAG 200R).
I am pretty sure it has the owners manual in the box (I remember seeing a bunch of paper work inside the box)
If you don't get one by then I can scan a pdf file and email it to you.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Vinny,

I thought it strange I did not get more paper work with my unit. We will see what I get back and then if no go, I would appreciate you scanning that. To be honest, I am guessing you will get no more than I, but we will see. It is a great power supply and bet you will be happy with it. I am looking forward to your review as I am only a rookie at this, and I am assuming you have more experience with other power supplies. Oh and when I was searching Google for the Magnum 200R I found this thread on page one of the results, quite interesting. 

Pj


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

The one I am getting is actually a older unit (probably 8-years old or so), they could probably of afforded to put more material in a box back then as compared to today! 
Same unit, only difference from yours is the throttle control. Yours has the fader button like on one of my pro audio mixing boards. The older versions have the steel looking *T* bar handle for the throttle.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By Vinny D on 15 Mar 2013 01:22 PM 
The one I am getting is actually a older unit (probably 8-years old or so), they could probably of afforded to put more material in a box back then as compared to today! 
Same unit, only difference from yours is the throttle control. Yours has the fader button like on one of my pro audio mixing boards. The older versions have the steel looking *T* bar handle for the throttle. 

Will yours come with the dual light bar, the bar on the right indicates speed, but the one on the left only glows the very bottom LED with my SD-45, no other engines get it to light up. So I am guessing it is some kind of amp draw indicator. I would think the SD-45 since much heavier would draw more amps then my RS-3 or my little Bachmann starter set engine. As the SD-45 goes around the track the first bar on that left row goes on and off, maybe indicting where I may have some weak power points on the track. It does not SEEM impacted by grade changes and such. 
PJ


----------

